# Maestro's Official Advertising Thread



## Maestro (Jun 2, 2006)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

Please note that on this day, June 2nd 2006, _Overlord : Key to the Freedom_ is now on sale !

You may buy it directly from the publisher ( http://www.publishamerica.com ) for as cheap as $11.95 (USD).

You may also wait a little longer and buy it from your local book store or from Amazon.

***EDIT** :* If your local book store doesn't currently carry my book, they can order it for you !


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2006)

Cool, do I have to have a bank account? Cause it's usually impossible for me to buy things from internet, as I don't have a bank account...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 2, 2006)

Thats awesome man, I wont buy it from the internet, but let me know if they hit the stores, and Ill make sure to get a copy.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2006)

It's great that you finally got published! Your persistence has paid off.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, well done Maestro! I will be sure to look out for it!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.



Pisis said:


> Cool, do I have to have a bank account? Cause it's usually impossible for me to buy things from internet, as I don't have a bank account...



Well, not really... As long as you have acces to a credit card... (Your mother's credit card for example. But ask for her permission first, okay ?  )


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2006)

Finally, after all this time Maestro, its finally on the shelf so to speak.... Congrats brother....


----------



## Maestro (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone...

I made a poster for the promotion of my book. With the cooperation of several local shopkeepers (and hoping that the _Office de la langue Française_ won't start messing with those brave blokes), I should be able to sell a few copies around here.

I'll print them tomorrow and start distribute them this week or in the next one.

Feel free to comment about my poster... Sorry for the screenshot, but the forum doesn't allow me to upload more than 19.5 KB for a .DOC file.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2006)

congrats, although when you click on your book on that site under new releases it doesn't work


----------



## Maestro (Jun 3, 2006)

I just tried it and it works fine for me. Did you tried by doing a search with "Overlord" as the key word ?


----------



## Maestro (Jun 6, 2006)

May be you already knew it, but it's something I just learned while looking on PA's message board...

If your local book store doesn't carry my book, you can ask them to order it for you. I think it should answer your question, Hussars.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi.

My book is now on Amazon.com. So you can now order it from them. However, the price of the book is a little higher... $14.95 USD.

You can also write a review there... For the ones who already received their copies.

Here is the link :
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1424139740/?tag=dcglabs-20

Don't ask me why my cover shows up green on their web site... I don't know.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Thats alot of cash for a new authors book.... I picked up Bud Fortiers' book An Ace of The Eighth for 7 bucks at the local book store....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2006)

Also on Amazon.co.uk (although a little more expensive).


----------



## Maestro (Jun 12, 2006)

£9.50 ? That makes over $20 CDN ! Damn...

But as Les said, may be you could have it cheaper at your local book store... Book stores get lower prices when they order from PublishAmerica. They get a 5% discount when ordering from their distributor (Ingram) and a 20% discount when ordering directly from PA.

The reason why the difference is so big is because Ingram accept returns for unsold books, while PA doesn't.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 15, 2006)

*NEWS UPDATE*

My book is now available in every Barnes Noble book stores for $14.95 USD. (Or $13.45 USD for B&N members.)
Barnes Noble.com - Home Page

Also, as you may know, it is impossible for me to know exactly how many books I have sold before I receive my paycheck. (Which should be around the first week of September.)

However, I can have a rough idea by looking at my ranking on several web sites that are selling my book.

So here we go (note that this is my *ranking* so the lower the number is, the more I sell) :

Amazon (US) : 1,751,593
Amazon (UK) : 313,825
Amazon (Canada) : None... In other words, I didn't sell a single God damned book within Canada.

Here are the different links if you are interrested :

USA : Amazon.com: Overlord: Key to the Freedom: Books: Yan Tremblay
UK : Amazon.co.uk: Overlord: Key to the Freedom: Books: Yan Tremblay
Canada : Amazon.ca: Overlord: Key to the Freedom: Gateway: Yan Tremblay


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2006)

I bought and read your book the other week Maestro, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

I haven't seen the book yet. I'll make a point to look for it this evening while I'm out to the mall.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 15, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> I bought and read your book the other week Maestro, I enjoyed reading it.



Thanks. Most of the critics I read (on several forums) were good. The lone "bad" critic was a guy telling me that the narrator was too present (he would have prefered the book to be more "movie-like"). I put "bad" between quotes because the critic was good overall... It was the only point he disliked.



Nonskimmer said:


> I haven't seen the book yet. I'll make a point to look for it this evening while I'm out to the mall.



Thanks, NS. It's hard to advertise a book... I contacted many newspapers and TV/radio stations to try to be interviewed (as my publisher suggested). I didn't succeed... yet.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

No luck at the bookstores, and I tried four of them. So I ordered a copy through Chapters instead.

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books?__lang=en-CA&Lang=en


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2006)

I would give it a good review as well Maestro, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 17, 2006)

Cool. Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

My copy arrived in the mail today, and I've started reading it. So far it's great.
I've only now noticed something about your name on the cover though. The N in Yan is backwards. 

I didn't notice that before.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 21, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> I've only now noticed something about your name on the cover though. The N in Yan is backwards.



Yeah, I noticed it too. It must be because of the type of font they used... Because thats the only letter being backward... And the N is backward only on the cover.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 17, 2006)

*NEWS UPDATE*

Okay... A few updates on "where to buy".

*In the UK*
http://www.play.com/Books/Books/4-/1050313/-/Product.html?searchstring=1424139740&searchsource=0
The Book [email protected]: Title Detail
Welcome to Waterstones.com
Books Audio Books. 1424139740 - OVERLORD by YAN TREMBLAY from Pickabook ~ Pickabook.co.uk
Tesco.com - Unexpected error occured
http://www.whsmith.co.uk/whs/Go.asp...82ead33ab77b5f5df653d5cb4ee30f53&affId=935910
History Bookshop.com: Overlord
Amazon.co.uk: Overlord: Key to the Freedom: Books: Yan Tremblay
Blackwell Online - Overlord

*In the US*
Overlord: Key to the Freedom:1424139740:Tremblay, Yan:eCampus.com


----------

